# 4 Tuesday, Y Knot!



## sawhorseray (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## noboundaries (Jan 19, 2021)

The cat grocery shopping. THAT'S ME!

Edit: my wife came downstairs from working. I showed her this thread at the beginnng. She's laughing as she reads, then gets to the cat going grocery shopping. She cracks up laughing and says, "THAT'S YOU!"

40+ years of marriage proves you become a meme!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 19, 2021)

Funny stuff!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 19, 2021)

LOL---Too many good ones to mention!!

Bear


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 19, 2021)

I only tapped on the screen 3 times


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 19, 2021)

LOL.  All good ones Ray.  I liked My kid asked how I know every driver is named Dick.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 20, 2021)

Good stuff. The Gun with Laser had me howling. We have A LOT of Cats! There would be nothing left of an intruder....JJ


----------

